# advice please



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking to buy a good polish in the next few weeks when the weather is back to normal.
what would or is the best polish to use?

Jim.........


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Are you machine or hand polishing?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

jim said:


> Looking to buy a good polish in the next few weeks when the weather is back to normal.
> what would or is the best polish to use?
> 
> Jim.........


Hi Jim, I have been using dodo cleaning products for the last year , i find them very good and easy to use, 
but i dont use a machine on mine, just plenty of elbow grease
have a look on this site jim, www.cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> Are you machine or hand polishing?


TT Ade i will be using a machine.......

Jim.......


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi, Jim

If you're looking to remove swirls I'd go for the Menzerna power finish polish or the final finish if you are just looking to give the paint work a brightening up. Audi paintwork is very hard and the Menzerna polishes will do a great job for you.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polish/menzerna-250ml/cat_28.html


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> Hi, Jim
> 
> If you're looking to remove swirls I'd go for the Menzerna power finish polish or the final finish if you are just looking to give the paint work a brightening up. Audi paintwork is very hard and the Menzerna polishes will do a great job for you.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polish/menzerna-250ml/cat_28.html


Thanks for that......

I can see lots off work to be done in the next couple of weeks.......

Jim..........


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

audi paintwork is stupidly hard, which isnt a totally bad thing. instead why not get 2 grades of polish?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Depends on how bad the paint is but a sample pack of Menzerna Polishes is a good place to start.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

As above, I use Menzerna polishes.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I've never used an electric polisher before, are they easy for a novice to use?


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Smeds said:


> I've never used an electric polisher before, are they easy for a novice to use?


I will let you know when i use mine for the first time.........


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

jim said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > I've never used an electric polisher before, are they easy for a novice to use?
> ...


Result, cheers!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A couple of guides here which may help:

Rotary polisher:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/www.clean ... fo_29.html

..and dual-action:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/i ... ishing.pdf


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Mate, i would start off using a DA to get to grips with it first before trying a rotary, I have just started using a rotary and i am getting much better results, but it took alot of getting used to as it is much harder to handle and i was suprised just how much heat the thing produced on the paint, if your starting off using a rotary i would use with extreme caution.

As for polishes i would go for the 250ml Menzerna kit from cleanyourcar, ive been getting stunning results from using it.


----------



## flyhigh1 (Dec 10, 2009)

i would like to have my paint work corrected too,, but dont really have the time..
are there any qaulity detailers in manchester, or are they all just valeters...


----------

